
Show HN: Simple Analytics for websites - nautical
https://centi.in/
======
RivalHound
I like the idea, especially if it provides details on specific users. Two
major issues with analytics:

1\. Load time. You can't slow down the page event a little. How will you
handle this? Currently according to pingdom's speed test your DNS lookup alone
takes 317ms, compared to GA's 14.

2\. Handling large quantities of data. Even with the streamlined information
being collected it will still grow to a large amount. What is your plan for
scaling?

Thanks for sharing!

